# 39 c/t



## ZE52414 (Dec 26, 2018)

Here’s a project that will keep me busy this winter. Plan is to get it bare and get it painted. I’m thinking cream with red pins. There wasn’t much to choose from.  I’ll keep you guys posted on progress .


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2018)

I thought '39 only had three sign clamps? V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought '39 only had three sign clamps? V/r Shawn



Maybe the sign was replaced? Not sure I just assumed 39. It has a early B serial #.


----------



## stezell (Dec 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Maybe the sign was replaced? Not sure I just assumed 39. It has a early B serial #.



Maybe someone just added an extra clamp.


----------



## Ricollector (Dec 27, 2018)

stezell said:


> Maybe someone just added an extra clamp.



I would agree. I own a 1939 cycletruck with a B low serial number. The color was ivory with olive green pinstripes and lettering. There was four clamp sign marks in the paint.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is the '39 cat page. Notice the position of the clamps. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is the '39 cat page. Notice the position of the clamps. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 925316



I was just getting ready to ad that picture to show the positions.  Thank you Shawn! Do you know of anymore tell tell signs that are different with the 39s? Maybe mine is a 40-41.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I was just getting ready to ad that picture to show the positions.  Thank you Shawn! Do you know of anymore tell tell signs that are different with the 39s? Maybe mine is a 40-41.




The sign could have been changed out. I'd go with serial as best indicator of year especially on a restored/repainted bike. Is the crank dated? V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The sign could have been changed out. I'd go with serial as best indicator of year especially on a restored/repainted bike. Is the crank dated? V/r Shawn



It’s not dated. It just has a symbol. Ill take another look tomorrow and post pics. Maybe someone knows what them symbols mean. Lol. Thanks Shawn. Zach.


----------



## stezell (Dec 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> It’s not dated. It just has a symbol. Ill take another look tomorrow and post pics. Maybe someone knows what them symbols mean. Lol. Thanks Shawn. Zach.



Zach  maybe @REC can help you out with the symbol.
Sean


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 27, 2018)

stezell said:


> Zach  maybe @REC can help you out with the symbol.
> Sean



Thanks Sean. I will definitely hit him up . He’s quite the c/t guru!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just a little update. It’s basically down to bare metal, but still have a few tight spots to get cleaned up.  The basket hasn’t been stripped yet, but thinking I’ll have to take it to work, my fingers are still a little sore from all the other parts . I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 1, 2019)

Picked up a prewar tall frame racktop and a few other goodies. They arrived today


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2019)

Made some legs for my prewar rack using postwar legs. Just need to trim some off the bottoms and round them. 

Next up will be the basket. Which I don’t even know where to start. I wish People didn’t use silver paint on something that is supposed to be plated. Here’s where I’m at so far.


----------

